# Visa Medical for Bahrain



## Guna (Nov 21, 2017)

Morning, 

I am currently working in Abu Dhabi and planning to relocate to Bahrain. My Bahraini employer asked a GAMCA report to process. I have informed them that since I am already living in the UAE i do not require a GAMCA report but they insist. 

Do you know a name of an authorised hospital in Abu Dhabi which conduct these tests? 

I have found a hospital called "Capital Health Screening Centre for VISA medical and Occupational Health" in Abu Dhabi but I am not sure. 

Many thanks to everybody for your help.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kushika (6 mo ago)

Guna said:


> Morning,
> 
> I am currently working in Abu Dhabi and planning to relocate to Bahrain. My Bahraini employer asked a GAMCA report to process. I have informed them that since I am already living in the UAE i do not require a GAMCA report but they insist.
> 
> ...


Did you find any accredited Gamca here in Abu dhabi?


----------

